# Maldini al Milan! Ufficiale. Sarà direttore sviluppo strategico



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.

La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30

Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".


----------



## kipstar (5 Agosto 2018)

bene


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da RMC, è ufficiale il ritorno di Paolo Maldini al Milan. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



Meraviglioso...perfetto...con palo e Leo a scegliere i giocatori sto tranquillissimo...lavoreranno solo e soltanto per il bene del Milan...intrallazzi e schifezze varie sono finite...


----------



## luigi61 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da RMC, è ufficiale il ritorno di Paolo Maldini al Milan. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2018)

Sono commosso.


----------



## Zenos (5 Agosto 2018)

Direttore sviluppo strategico area sport...questa mi è nuova...


----------



## Boomer (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da RMC, è ufficiale il ritorno di Paolo Maldini al Milan. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



Finalmente sei tornato Capitano.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da RMC, è ufficiale il ritorno di Paolo Maldini al Milan. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da RMC, è ufficiale il ritorno di Paolo Maldini al Milan. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



 Sono passati 9 anni da quel malinconico addio!!!Siamo di nuovo insieme!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2018)

Bentornato a casa Capitano


----------



## LadyRoss (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da RMC, è ufficiale il ritorno di Paolo Maldini al Milan. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



bene!!!!
Avanti così ............chiudiamo questo mercato e partiamo !
(...partito l’ultimo inutile capitano...torna il NOSTRO capitano!)


----------



## mark (5 Agosto 2018)

Stiamo tornandoooo


----------



## Rambo cica (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da RMC, è ufficiale il ritorno di Paolo Maldini al Milan. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30





?????ma c’è bisogno della presentazione!!!????


----------



## Boomer (5 Agosto 2018)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Agosto 2018)

Ho le lacrime ragazzi.

Bentornato a casa Paolo!


----------



## de sica (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da RMC, è ufficiale il ritorno di Paolo Maldini al Milan. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



Finalmente Paolo torna a casa


----------



## Anguus (5 Agosto 2018)

Praticamente sarà lui a decidere le strategie di sviluppo a livello sportivo, dunque la politica degli acquisti e così via?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (5 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> ?????ma c’è bisogno della presentazione!!!????



Ovvio che si!


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Agosto 2018)

Ave, Paolo...


----------



## Anguus (5 Agosto 2018)

Praticamente sarà Ds ma con un altro nome


----------



## Boomer (5 Agosto 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Praticamente sarà lui a decidere le strategie di sviluppo a livello sportivo, dunque la politica degli acquisti e così via?



Braccio destro di Leonardo secondo me.


----------



## varvez (5 Agosto 2018)

È un giorno gioioso, il primo da quella sera di Roma di tanti anni fa


----------



## Anguus (5 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Braccio destro di Leonardo secondo me.



a questo punto un altro ds sarebbe inutile a mio avviso, troppe persone a occuparsi della stessa cosa


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



Bellissimo. Quasi non mi sembra vero... Finalmente!!!
Ruolo da consulente generale, giustissimo, gli permetterà di seguire tutti gli aspetti strategici e operativi della società senza le pressioni di un ruolo troppo operativo per il quale non ha esperienza.


----------



## cris (5 Agosto 2018)

Stringiamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene signori, il Milan sta definitivamente tornando. Ci vorra ancora del tempo ma torneremo a breve dove ci compete.
#Qualità


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Agosto 2018)

Oggi mi hanno fatto il regalo di compleanno


----------



## jacky (5 Agosto 2018)

E ora mi aspetto tanto da Paolo... E' arrivato il momento di dimostrare...
Speriamo non inizi a caldeggiare e difendere i suoi amichetti.
Il Milan merita il top del top del top.


----------



## Boomer (5 Agosto 2018)

Comunicato completo , fonte Radio Rossonera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Agosto 2018)

Per carità la sua presenza è importante simbolicamente, ma nel concreto serve a ben poco onestamente, non si capisce neanche cosa sia il ruolo che gli hanno dato

Comunque bentornato


----------



## Zenos (5 Agosto 2018)

Maldini è tornatoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Agosto 2018)

Grazie Paolo. Sono felice.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



Tanto per curiosità... in lingua umana, che cacchio di ruolo è?


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



EVVAI! Paolinooo!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



Booom!
Bentornato, Leggenda!


----------



## Anguus (5 Agosto 2018)

"alzala paolo, alzala ancora" "cuore di drago!"


----------



## Zenos (5 Agosto 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Per carità la sua presenza è importante simbolicamente, ma nel concreto serve a ben poco onestamente
> 
> Comunque bentornato



Non deve far nulla ma già il fatto di avere Paolo Maldini in società è simbolo di serietà e di una società che vuol davvero tornare ai vertici. Questo lo sappiamo noi ma lo sanno anche tutti quei Campioni che avrebbero potuto avere dubbi sulla reale direzione del Milan.


----------



## bmb (5 Agosto 2018)




----------



## ignaxio (5 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tanto per curiosità... in lingua umana, che cacchio di ruolo è?



Dovrebbe indicare la strategia migliore per migliorare dal punto di vista sportivo. NON ECONOMICO, ma SPORTIVO!

In parole povere é quello che ci farà tornare a vincere.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2018)

Bellissimo. Se è un sogno non svegliatemi!


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



Grande, sono commosso!!


Bella anche la carica superca*zola.
Sostanzialmente, come immaginavo, comporrà un duo con Leonardo e decideranno insieme.


----------



## Heaven (5 Agosto 2018)

Elliott non poteva fare meglio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



In alto i cuori!


----------



## Rambo cica (5 Agosto 2018)

In pratica sará lui ad annunciare che abbiamo preso milinkovic savic


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2018)

Qualche esperto ci può spiegare in soldoni quali saranno le sue mansioni terra terra spicciole che svolgerà ogni giorno?


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Toh, è già sparito Higuain :fuma.


Mi aspetterà un bel tuffo al cuore quando vedrò Paolo torreggiare sul forum e vedere il topic dedicato aperto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30



Commozione   

Praticamente si sono inventati un ruolo per affiancarlo a Leo per la scelta e gestione dei giocatori.

PERFETTO.


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> In pratica sará lui ad annunciare che abbiamo preso milinkovic savic



Per questo dobbiamo aspettare Gordon che arriva lunedì a Milano


----------



## The P (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



facile comunicarlo adesso, quando Bloomberg l'ho ha annunciato più di una settimana fa sul suo sito


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Elliott non poteva fare meglio.



Può farlo..........


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

ma la """"""curva""""""????


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Commozione
> 
> Praticamente si sono inventati un ruolo per affiancarlo a Leo per la scelta e gestione dei giocatori.
> 
> PERFETTO.




Esatto.

Ruolo superca*zola pur di farlo tornare al Milan.

In maniera perfetta poi: al fianco di uno che l'ha fortemente voluto e che può iniziarlo il meglio possibile ad un ruolo manageriale ad alto livello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> ?????ma c’è bisogno della presentazione!!!????



ma MINIMO , stiamo parlando di una LEGGENDA VIVENTE !!!! Se non presenti lui chi presenti ? ?


----------



## IlCigno (5 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


>



Troppo bello! non so neanche cosa dire.. aspettavo da troppo tempo !


----------



## The P (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Commozione
> 
> Praticamente si sono inventati un ruolo per affiancarlo a Leo per la scelta e gestione dei giocatori.
> 
> PERFETTO.



non credo proprio. Credo sia colui il quale si debba occupare dello sviluppo sportivo del tipo giovanili, squadra B, ecc. Però non ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Serginho (5 Agosto 2018)

ma che ruolo è quello? Una specie di DT?


----------



## CarpeDiem (5 Agosto 2018)

Oggi è un giorno di festa, un giorno felice, bentornato Capitano


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma MINIMO , stiamo parlando di una LEGGENDA VIVENTE !!!! Se non presenti lui chi presenti ? ?



Non solo. Ci sarà la ressa dei tifosi a Casa Milan come per i grandi acquisti spero bene!!!


----------



## The P (5 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> In pratica sará lui ad annunciare che abbiamo preso milinkovic savic



non capisco perchè molti accostino lui con l'acquisto di Savic.... certo che noi tifosi a fantasia siamo messi bene eh...


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma MINIMO , stiamo parlando di una LEGGENDA VIVENTE !!!! Se non presenti lui chi presenti ? ?



.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Agosto 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> non credo proprio. Credo sia colui il quale si debba occupare dello sviluppo sportivo del tipo giovanili, squadra B, ecc. Però non ci metto la mano sul fuoco.



Si occuperà a tuttotondo del settore tecnico sportivo, per non avere 2 DT, gli hanno trovato un nome esotico


----------



## The P (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



.


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30


Orca l'oca! Vorrei scrivere qualcosa di più intelligente, vorrei esprimere quanto questo mi dia fiducia, vorrei lanciarmi in un paragone tra una dirigenza fatta di scarti degli interisti contro quella che sta emergendo ora, ma quello che mi viene alla fine è sempre quello: "_Orca l'oca_! Orca l'oca! ORCA L'OCA! *ORCA L'OCA*!


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma MINIMO , stiamo parlando di una LEGGENDA VIVENTE !!!! Se non presenti lui chi presenti ? ?



Lo farà Singer Jr. in persona mi sa.

Dai che hanno tempo fino alla presentazione per fare un sorpresone alla "De Laurentis con Inler"


----------



## gabri65 (5 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualche esperto ci può spiegare in soldoni quali saranno le sue mansioni terra terra spicciole che svolgerà ogni giorno?



Non sono un esperto, ma non mi formalizzerei troppo sul nome altisonante della carica. Potrebbe essere semplicemente un termine politichese coniato sul momento per giustificare la sua presenza. Teoricamente, visto che ci sono le parole "strategia" e "settore sport", dovrebbe occuparsi della direzione che deve prendere il Milan, calcisticamente parlando, da qui in avanti. Potrebbe essere sopra, sotto o al pari di Leonrado, dipende. Quello che è importante sono le deleghe operative che gli verranno affidate. Aldilà di tutte queste considerazioni, che sono perfettamente opinabili, ritengo che alla fine, se sono persone intelligenti, sia Leonardo che Paolo opereranno di concerto e in armonia per il bene del Milan.


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2018)

Se mettono in vendita la mitica numero 3 per l'occasione sicuramente sarebbe la più venduta.


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Agosto 2018)

WOW! Ora abbiamo veramanete gente serie in societa....
dai che dobbiamo tornare sul tetto del mondo


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2018)

Bentornato Paolo, figlio di Cesare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Lo farà Singer Jr. in persona mi sa.
> 
> Dai che hanno tempo fino alla presentazione per fare un sorpresone alla "De Laurentis con Inler"



una roba del tipo presentazione di paolo finita e leo che dice "ah quasi dimenticavamo abbiamo preso pure savic"


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

*Paolo Scaroni:"sono onorato"*


----------



## gabuz (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



.


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> a questo punto un altro ds sarebbe inutile a mio avviso, troppe persone a occuparsi della stessa cosa


Direi di si.


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Agosto 2018)

Sono al mare e piango. Un fulmine a ciel sereno l annuncio oggi! Sono felicissimo!


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .


Bentornato Paolo...
Ancora insieme...come ai vecchi tempi...


----------



## Garrincha (5 Agosto 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> non credo proprio. Credo sia colui il quale si debba occupare dello sviluppo sportivo del tipo giovanili, squadra B, ecc. Però non ci metto la mano sul fuoco.



Probabilmente gestirà tutto il parco giocatori compresa la prima squadra, ha sempre detto che voleva un ruolo di responsabilità e aggiungo io di rilievo, dubito che si accontenti di una squadra B che non c'è e dei pulcini


----------



## Rame88 (5 Agosto 2018)

Ho esultato più per l'arrivo di Paolo che per l'acquisto di higuain.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Cominciate a fare posto in bacheca per altre coppe CL.


----------



## Boomer (5 Agosto 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> non credo proprio. Credo sia colui il quale si debba occupare dello sviluppo sportivo del tipo giovanili, squadra B, ecc. Però non ci metto la mano sul fuoco.



Avrà deleghe sull'intera area tecnica ergo anche sulla prima squadra.


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".


E che parole vuole trovare, Presidente? Bentornato, sangue nostro.


----------



## King of the North (5 Agosto 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Per carità la sua presenza è importante simbolicamente, ma nel concreto serve a ben poco onestamente, non si capisce neanche cosa sia il ruolo che gli hanno dato
> 
> Comunque bentornato



Lo ha sempre detto che sarebbe tornato solo per un ruolo operativo e decisionale.....l’importante che il ruolo sia chiaro a lui.


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Agosto 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> non credo proprio. Credo sia colui il quale si debba occupare dello sviluppo sportivo del tipo giovanili, squadra B, ecc. Però non ci metto la mano sul fuoco.



Non ha il patentino da DS, quindi si sono dovuti inventare un nome diverso. A quel punto, già che c'erano hanno ben pensato di dargli una "ampiezza diversa" contornata da quel pizzico di "fumosità" che servirà anche a fargli da scudo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Agosto 2018)

È tornato il Capitano, è tornato il Milan. Io da adesso in poi sono tranquillo. Se saranno fatti errori, saranno fatti in buonafede, e ci sarà il massimo impegno per rimediare. Con il bene del Milan sempre al centro di tutto.
Io a Maldini voglio bene.. scherzando agli amici lo dico spre che voglio più bene a Maldini che a mio zio!


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> È tornato il Capitano, è tornato il Milan. Io da adesso in poi sono tranquillo. Se saranno fatti errori, saranno fatti in buonafede, e ci sarà il massimo impegno per rimediare. Con il bene del Milan sempre al centro di tutto.
> Io a Maldini voglio bene.. scherzando agli amici lo dico spre che voglio più bene a Maldini che a mio zio!



Hai colto un buon punto. Maldini rassicura sul fatto che le decisioni verranno prese per il bene del Milan e non per loschi scopi come purtroppo accaduto negli ultimi dieci anni.


----------



## Vikash (5 Agosto 2018)

Spruzzo tantissimo!!!


----------



## Pivellino (5 Agosto 2018)

Sono emozionato, abbiamo la stessa età, mi mancava da morire.
Questa discontinuità con i cinesi e anche con l'ultima gestione Berlusconi indica che Elliot ha un management illuminato e credo che possiamo dire di cominciare a vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel.
A questo punto Savic o Kovacic è tutto secondario, sappiamo di avere gente in gamba nel motore.

Ancora mi chiedo i cinesi, Fassone e Mirabelli da dove siano arrivati. Che incubo abbiamo vissuto.

Bentornato Paolino, bentornata famiglia Maldini.


----------



## sunburn (5 Agosto 2018)

Bentornato a casa.

Altro duro colpo per i complottisti che vedono Berlusconi ovunque.


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2018)

Bentornato Paolo


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Bentornato a casa.
> 
> Altro duro colpo per i complottisti che vedono Berlusconi ovunque.



Era tornato anche con Barbarella, se vogliamo fare i precisi. Ma sinceramente fare polemica anche in questo giorno lo trovo stucchevole.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Bentornato Paolo!


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



e vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Il Capitano è di nuovo con noi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Igniorante (5 Agosto 2018)

Fantastico, emozionante, commovente 

Il ruolo dovrebbe riguardare la responsabilità di migliorare la squadra nei ruoli chiave, a questo punto di concerto con Leonardo dato che farebbero più o meno la stessa cosa.
Della serie:
"ci manca un centrocampista"
"chi potremmo prendere in quel ruolo?"
"Milinkovic-Savic o Modric"
"allora tu chiama il primo che io chiamo il secondo, dov'è che hai messo l'agenda?"


----------



## gabri65 (5 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Fantastico, emozionante, commovente
> 
> Il ruolo dovrebbe riguardare la responsabilità di migliorare la squadra nei ruoli chiave, a questo punto di concerto con Leonardo dato che farebbero più o meno la stessa cosa.
> Della serie:
> ...



"non lo so, non ce l'avevi tu?"
"no, la usi sempre tu, dai non mi far perdere tempo ..."
"macché perdere tempo, guarda, oggi non è giornata ..."
"oh, stà attento a come parli, ti spedisco a fare il direttore strategico da Miramax ..."
"eh io ti rispedisco in Brasile, poi chiami le ballerine di samba invece dei giocatori ..."
"fanc**o, ora le prendi!"
Pow! Crash! Tud!


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Wow! Sono molto MOLTO contento!!!

  



Pivellino ha scritto:


> Sono emozionato, abbiamo la stessa età, mi mancava da morire.
> Questa discontinuità con i cinesi e anche con l'ultima gestione Berlusconi indica che Elliot ha un management illuminato e credo che possiamo dire di cominciare a vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel.
> A questo punto Savic o Kovacic è tutto secondario, sappiamo di avere gente in gamba nel motore.
> 
> ...



Bellissimo post, anche io sono molto emozionato perche sono cresciuto con Paolo, complimenti.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "non lo so, non ce l'avevi tu?"
> "no, la usi sempre tu, dai non mi far perdere tempo ..."
> "macché perdere tempo, guarda, oggi non è giornata ..."
> "oh, stà attento a come parli, ti spedisco a fare il direttore strategico da Miramax ..."
> ...



impossibile vada a finire così, stiamo tornando ad essere il Milan, non il circo Galliani-Maiorino-Fassone-Mirabelli


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2018)

Grandissima notizia.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Solo quando il gioco si fa facile e non si rischiano figure di melma ...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

sotiris ha scritto:


> solo quando il gioco si fa facile e non si rischiano figure di melma ...


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Solo quando il gioco si fa facile e non si rischiano figure di melma ...



Qua la figura de melma la stai facendo solo tu.


----------



## Maximo (5 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualche esperto ci può spiegare in soldoni quali saranno le sue mansioni terra terra spicciole che svolgerà ogni giorno?



Sceglierà i giocatori e/o avrà diritto di veto. 

L'era dei Costant, Traore; Matri, ecc... è definitivamente tramontata.


----------



## gabbon17 (5 Agosto 2018)

Troppo bello, non riesco a crederci


----------



## Davide L (5 Agosto 2018)

FORZA MILAN!!!!!


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2018)

Brividi veri, come non succedeva da tempo.
Bentornato a casa Capitano!


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Solo quando il gioco si fa facile e non si rischiano figure di melma ...



cancella, sei ancora in tempo.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Solo quando il gioco si fa facile e non si rischiano figure di melma ...



E certo, doveva venire assieme ai due interisti a metterci la faccia per il cinese fake


----------



## gabri65 (5 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Solo quando il gioco si fa facile e non si rischiano figure di melma ...



Sotiris, capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma, non ti sembra giusto, dal punto di vista di Maldini, reclamare un ruolo serio in una società seria?
Sinceramente, io non so dargli torto. Al netto di sentimenti, quando mi sono trovato a scegliere tra opportunità di lavoro, ho sempre scelto quella che mi permetteva di esprimermi al meglio, e che mi dava una sensazione di stabilità e sobrietà. Mi sono trovato un paio di volte in aziende "strane" e con dirigenza alqaunto discutibile, e ho rapidamente fatto le valigie per nuove esperienze. Poi i fatti mi hanno dato ragione. Non credo che Maldini abbia aspettato la "tavola apparecchiata", semplicemente desiderava operare in un ambiente di totale fiducia e trasparenza, per mettere a frutto tutta la sua dedizione per il Milan. Credo a volte abbia rifiutato anche con molto dolore, dando più retta alla testa che non al cuore. Almeno io la leggo così.
Felice di avere tue opinioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Solo quando il gioco si fa facile e non si rischiano figure di melma ...



Capisco il tuo commento , ma non ne condivido pienamente il contenuto. 

Poniamo caso che ti da professionista quale sei vieni chiamato da una società per la quale nutri forti dubbi di solvibilità . 

Cosa faresti ? dedicheresti il tuo tempo e la tua faccia ( e reputazione ) per affiancare una società che sai già essere in difficoltà ? 

io no. 

Dall altra parte vieni contattato mesi dopo da un altra società che fa capo ad un fondo Multimiliardario che ti propone un ruolo molto importante , cosa faresti ? 

Troppo facile accettare la seconda ipotesi ? vero, oppure è una questione di rispetto per la propria figura professionale. 

Parliamo di Maldini , una stirpe rossonera . Una famiglia che ha dato tutto ( e ricevuto sia chiaro ) per i colori .

Maldini come detto molte volte è il marchio di GARANZIA su Elliot.


----------



## Vikash (5 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo commento , ma non ne condivido pienamente il contenuto.
> 
> Poniamo caso che ti da professionista quale sei vieni chiamato da una società per la quale nutri forti dubbi di solvibilità .
> 
> ...



Diversamente venendo prima si sarebbe *bruciato*, senza se e senza ma


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Non esiste Higuain o CR7 che regga contro Paolo Maldini. Aspettavo questo giorno dal momento in cui si ritirò. È il giorno più bello dal suo addio. Grazie Paolo! Finalmente sei tornato. 

Propongo il Ban per chi osa muovere anche solo mezza critica a Maldini.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Solo quando il gioco si fa facile e non si rischiano figure di melma ...



Solo quando ha la possibilità di combinare qualcosa di utile e non essere usato come parafulmine.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Solo quando il gioco si fa facile e non si rischiano figure di melma ...



Dopo l'ennesimo commento contro i giocatori che abbiamo in rosa, contro Higuain, contro addirittura Paolo Maldini...
...sinceramente comincio a sentire puzza di troll, o quantomeno di bastian contrario seriale.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Football Back Home.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Finalmenteeee! Sono commossa,il mio idolo è tornato a casa!  Bentornato Paolo,ti aspettavamo a braccia aperte. Ora sono tranquilla sulla buona fede di questa proprietà.


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Inevitabile. 
Io spero che voi abbiate ragione e che non sia troppo ingombrante.
Probabilmente non avendo il patentino da ds, nel frattempo gli hanno dato questa pseudo figura.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dopo l'ennesimo commento contro i giocatori che abbiamo in rosa, contro Higuain, contro addirittura Paolo Maldini...
> ...sinceramente comincio a sentire puzza di troll, o quantomeno di bastian contrario seriale.



Sai cosa ti dico ... neanche nessuna risposta al mio post, che ho scritto in modo garbato, credo ... e solito comportamento anche in altri thread. Probabilmente un generatore randomico di flame, ho paura che andrà a finire in lista indesiderati.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2018)

Paolo Maldini é LA GARANZIA per eccellenza.
Quello che da il timbro che le cose verranno fatte solo per riportare i nostri colori in alto.

Incarna tutto ció che é il Milan...

Grandezza, Storia, Serietá, Gloria.... il Calcio.

Il suo ritorno é, per quello vhe ha sempre detto Paolo sulle condizioni affinché si realizzasse, un colpo mostruoso,

Bentornato Capitano!

...l crto che qualcosa meglio di DSSAS come titolo,potevano trovare....


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai cosa ti dico ... neanche nessuna risposta al mio post, che ho scritto in modo garbato, credo ... e solito comportamento anche in altri thread. Probabilmente un generatore randomico di flame, ho paura che andrà a finire in lista indesiderati.



Sbagliate voi a rispondere.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2018)

BENTORNATO CAPO! 

(come inizio non sarebbe male partire dal cambio allenatore Paolo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

*Adriana Fossa su instagram (Moglie di Maldini) : "E ora arriva il bello"*

sedetevi comodi ragazzi...ora è arrivato il nostro momento


----------



## Lambro (5 Agosto 2018)

Quello che lui aveva visto nei cinesi poi si è rivelato, le frasi di costacurta persino raiola che disse chiaramente "chi sono questi cinesi, di chi è veramente questo milan, di elliot".
Avevano tutti ragione.
Dove in molti non avevano ragione era che Elliot non ci avrebbe messo nulla in quanto un fondo speculativo a cui non interessava nulla se non , almeno, non perderci.
Maldini cerca solo un minimo di serietà, nella recente intervista con F.Buffa dice che a B.Berlusconi aveva detto di sì, ma che poi non se ne fece nulla.
Grandissimo Leonardo, avevo enorme fiducia in lui, è un top manager a livello calcistico, in molti non hanno capito la grandezza del suo ritorno, ci ha portato Gonzalo e Paolo nel giro di pochissimi giorni, chapeau.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

*Milan TV : "Alle 18.00 abbiamo un'altra grande notizia da darvi"*

o mamma


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan TV : "Alle 18.00 abbiamo un'altra grande notizia da darvi"*
> 
> o mamma



Fabiuzzo in questo momento vorrei baciarti muoio


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fabiuzzo in questo momento vorrei baciarti muoio



aspe...magari è la solita boiata di suma...tipo rientra maiorino


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> aspe...magari è la solita boiata di suma...tipo rientra maiorino



Quando l'hanno detto???


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan TV : "Alle 18.00 abbiamo un'altra grande notizia da darvi"*
> 
> o mamma



torna Silvio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan TV : "Alle 18.00 abbiamo un'altra grande notizia da darvi"*
> 
> o mamma



tutti sull'attenti sta arrivando il sergente


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Adriana Fossa su instagram (Moglie di Maldini) : "E ora arriva il bello"*
> 
> sedetevi comodi ragazzi...ora è arrivato il nostro momento



Milan tv ha una diretta alle 18 che annuncia un'altra bella notizia.. 
Chi è che ci aggiorna?!


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Adriana Fossa su instagram (Moglie di Maldini) : "E ora arriva il bello"*
> 
> sedetevi comodi ragazzi...ora è arrivato il nostro momento



madonna, mi stanno facendo gasare come non mai.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quando l'hanno detto???



poco fa...ora vi aggiorno...


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Lunedì si capirà meglio il ruolo di Paolo, ma questo non è importante, quello che veramente conta è che sia tornato a casa il capitano.

Bentornato Paolo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Milan tv ha una diretta alle 18 che annuncia un'altra bella notizia..
> Chi è che ci aggiorna?!



Un altra????


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan TV : "Alle 18.00 abbiamo un'altra grande notizia da darvi"*
> 
> o mamma



Dicci tutto!!


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan TV : "Alle 18.00 abbiamo un'altra grande notizia da darvi"*
> 
> o mamma



Gandini?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

niente per ora stanno parlando di Paolo....spero non sia questa la notizia se no polverizzo la tv...


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> niente per ora stanno parlando di Paolo....spero non sia questa la notizia se no polverizzo la tv...



Dai


----------



## uolfetto (5 Agosto 2018)




----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan TV : "Alle 18.00 abbiamo un'altra grande notizia da darvi"*
> 
> o mamma



Sarà Gandini o qualche altro arrivo in società (o ritorno tipo Galli o Vecchi che sono stati cacciati da Miracoso)


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

mi sa che la news era solo di Maldini...non stanno dicendo altro...ma sono ritardati sti mentecatti???...ma lo sappiamo da ore cristoooooooooooo


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



*Restate on topic*


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".






Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> mi sa che la news era solo di Maldini...non stanno dicendo altro...ma sono ritardati sti mentecatti???...ma lo sappiamo da ore cristoooooooooooo



Ecco, o appunto una roba del genere.

Sempre stati dei rincretiniti a Milan TV.



Vabbè la news su Maldini basta e avanza per oggi (ma anche per domani).
Non vedo l'ora che arrivi la conferenza.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Mc-Milan (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Bentornato mio capitano!!la notizia mi fa gioire due volte!!la prima è la certezza di essere di fronte,finalmente,ad un progetto serio,la seconda è che ritrovo l'uomo che mi ha fatto capire che tifare Milan non era solo tifare una squadra,ma sposare uno stile!La prima faccia che vedevo nel gioire o piangere,un simbolo che ho avuto la fortuna di vedere ed ammirare!
Ciao Paolo,ora torniamo ad essere il Milan!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2018)

Godo come un folle...finalmente il capitano torna a casa!!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Scondo me no



eh mi sa di si invece  ...schifosi mentecatti...


----------



## Victorss (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Bentornato Capitano. Ci sei mancato moltissimo! Troppo!


----------



## odasensei (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Grande capitano, in bocca al lupo


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Agosto 2018)

A proposito..ma quel cesso di Dazn lo prende in tasca?! 

Godo maledetti schifosi


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2018)

PAOLOOOOOOOO MALDINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ! 

Ma quanto godo !!! Ma quanto godo !!!
Ma non ci credo signori miei.
Torna a casa la leggenda.
Ma lasciate stare tutto e tutti, che non godo cosi dal acquisto di NESTA.

Signori miei,

PAOLO MALDINI !!!


----------



## Zenos (5 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> PAOLOOOOOOOO MALDINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !
> 
> Ma quanto godo !!! Ma quanto godo !!!
> Ma non ci credo signori miei.
> ...



Sandrone...ma un posto per lui in questo Milan non lo si può trovare?


----------



## neversayconte (5 Agosto 2018)

Felicissimo aspettiamo domani per capire che ruolo assumerà in concreto


----------



## Gabry (5 Agosto 2018)

Ottima cosa sotto tutti i punti di vista. QUESTA era la società che ci serviva.


----------



## Alex (5 Agosto 2018)

Finalmente è tornato il capitano!


----------



## Gekyn (5 Agosto 2018)

È lui il nostro CR7, garanzia di trasparenza, personaggio che qualunque cosa faccia sarà solo per il bene del Milan.
Adesso sono tranquillo perché la proprietà ha un progetto serio e questo è la cosa più importante di qualsiasi acquisto!!


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Agosto 2018)

Vado un giorno in piscina e mi piazzano il colpo più importante di tutta la stagione, bentornato capitano


----------



## numero 3 (5 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Se mettono in vendita la mitica numero 3 per l'occasione sicuramente sarebbe la più venduta.



Mi hai chiamato?


----------



## 666psycho (5 Agosto 2018)

Benissimo! Felicissimo del suo ritorno. Curioso di sapere quale sará il suo ruolo, perché finora non capisco.


----------



## zlatan (5 Agosto 2018)

Bellissima notizia ragazzi finalmente
Saranno contenti i curvaioli con Leo e Paolo al comando, ma grazie a Dio il tifoso vero é ben altro.
Notizia bellissima, non tanto per quello che potrà dare nell'immediato perché deve studiare e tanto, ma perche il suo ritorno é sinonimo di serietà della proprietà..


----------



## folletto (5 Agosto 2018)

Bentornato Grande Paolo!


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2018)

Il Milan in un'immagine. Oggi è un grande giorno!


----------



## Schism75 (5 Agosto 2018)

Finalmente un Maldini torna a casa. C'è sempre un Maldini nei cicli vincenti. Segnale fortissimo dalla dirigenza. A Milanello cambieranno molte cose ora.


----------



## IlCigno (5 Agosto 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il Milan in un'immagine. Oggi è un grande giorno!


Che bella foto!


----------



## sunburn (5 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Era tornato anche con Barbarella, se vogliamo fare i precisi. Ma sinceramente fare polemica anche in questo giorno lo trovo stucchevole.


Non era polemica, era una banalissima constatazione. Paolo non avrebbe mai accettato se non fosse stato certo al 1000% che dietro non ci siano cose strane.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2018)

IlCigno ha scritto:


> Che bella foto!



Mette i brividi ogni volta.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Agosto 2018)

Era ora.


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il Milan in un'immagine. Oggi è un grande giorno!


----------



## Zenos (5 Agosto 2018)

Complimenti per la copertina Milanworld.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2018)

Ma la proprietà con tutto questo fior fiore di manager vorrebbe vendere tra 3 o 4 anni ? Credo proprio di no.


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Agosto 2018)

Grafica di benvenuto bellissima, grandi!


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



bellissima notizia! 

sono stato via tutto il fine settimana e non avevo seguito le notizie... per cui è arrivata all'improvviso. Che felicità! contentissimo per Paolo, che se lo merita. E contento per noi tifosi perchè il suo ritorno vuol dire tante cose: garanzie sulla nuova proprietà, professionalità, carisma


----------



## Compix83 (5 Agosto 2018)

In soldoni, Leonardo sarà Direttore Sportivo e Maldini Direttore Tecnico. Un duo da Champions!


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2018)

Gran bella grafica di benvenuto!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Oggi ero in viaggio e quando leggevo dal cellulare il susseguirsi delle notizie improvvise sul ritorno di Paolo quasi non ci credevo. Un grande giorno per i veri rossoneri, possiamo gioire sul serio fratelli e una volta tanto i bandieroni non sono sarcastici


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Agosto 2018)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> In soldoni, Leonardo sarà Direttore Sportivo e Maldini Direttore Tecnico. Un duo da Champions!



Il
Contrario


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



ancora non ci credo, forse la più bella notizia di questa estate.
ancora non mi è chiaro il ruolo (praticamente è un altro modo di chiamarlo DS ?), domani ne sapremo di più sicuramente. 

se penso a dove eravamo un mese fa.....il cinese finto, fassone e mirabelli, la uefa che ci estromette dalle coppe....meritiamo un pò di gioie anche noi. 
e il tutto a pochi giorni dall'addio di quello pseudo capitano.....grazie Paolo, grazie e berntornato fra noi, il milan è casa tua.


----------



## Love (5 Agosto 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Il
> Contrario



Quindi Leonardo il capo di Maldini...io penso ci possa stare...strano che ci possa stare anche per Maldini...io cmq un ds lo prenderei per le cose minori...per lo scouting...poi boh...tutte queste persone io non le ho mai viste...quel poveretto di Galliani faceva tutto lui e giustamente ad agosto si riposava nella piscina di Preziosi...


----------



## Konrad (5 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha comunicato ufficialemente il ritorno di Paolo Maldini in rossonero. Sarà il nuovo Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport.
> 
> La presentazione lunedì alle ore 16:30
> 
> Scaroni:"Non ci sono parole per descrivere ciò che Paolo Maldini rappresenta per il Milan. E’ stato un privilegio vederlo giocare e vincere innumerevoli trofei in campo. Sono felice e onorato di lavorare con lui in questo suo nuovo ruolo. La leadership e l’esperienza di Paolo saranno di grande beneficio per il Club, così come la sua passione e la sua energia. La nomina di oggi è un ulteriore segno dell’impegno di Elliott per costruire una solida base per un successo a lungo termine. Non sarà facile e ci vorrà del tempo, ma abbiamo obiettivi ambiziosi e l’arrivo di Paolo è un passo importante verso il ritorno al grande Milan".



Sono contento per il ritorno di Paolo. Questo certifica come minimo che lui reputi il progetto serio e che non vi siano cordoni ombelicali con la gestione B&G.

BENTORNATO!!!


----------

